# Spainish tax on USA Soc. Security



## fsadler (Oct 16, 2013)

As a retired USA citizen, my wife and I received Social Security income.

The USA taxes us on this income at a rate (from 0% up) depending the on the amount of other income we have.

The question is:

Is this Social Security taxed by Spain?

Frank Sadler


----------

